# 2008 haunt pics



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

hey hey fellow haunters........wow, what a great turnout for me this year, my best haunt yet. Thank you all for being soo helpfull and sharing of youre knowledge on haunting. Could'nt have done it without you all. Took some advise on taking pics from Ghostess. Here are a couple of my fav pics this haunt.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

more


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

and here for lots of my haunt pics and some videos too............ignore some of the sick posts my friends put on there. thanx for looking
http://www.myspace.com/poopsko


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great! Nice tombstones in that last pic


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought a canopy like the one in your photos but didn't know how to secure it in case of wind. How did you secure it?

Looks great, BTW!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! Love the UV room with the mummies.:devil:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice. like the night shots in the first post on the thread. I don't use myspace so I didnt see the other pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy in the yellow coat is just plain creepy.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The second pic with the fog is really cool.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

thanx all. u don't have to be a myspace member to view it. 
I did'nt secure my tent down, but I'll have to come up w/ something. That is youre truly in the yellow


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice...looks great


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So how many ToTs were too afraid to come to your door?


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> So how many ToTs were too afraid to come to your door?


haha, there were a few......quite a few RAN down the sidewalk


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Where did you get your canopy? Great haunt! Nice Delorean. Volvo motor?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like that dark entrance.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

tent on ebay.........yes its a volvo PRV motor, what a waste for such a car


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Really great job!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics..
did you use white plastic on your mummys?
they looked good in that light.
nice real monsters too.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

nothing on the mummys, just the regular cloth they came with. I'm thinking of spraying them with a bottle of the Rite white stuff for next year for alot more bling


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

A bloody clown in a rain coat... run away!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

*mask*

Sweet clown mask.Where did you get it?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Your floodlights in the trees work great.I also put two green floods in my trees,it adds an eerie effect.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*nice job*

great job, I love seeing other peoples displays for halloween. If you havent already discovered them, check out the halloween dvd's for sale at the propmaster. They are great for halloween ideas.
www.halloweenpropmaster.com


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Love that Jason! Looks better then the movie


----------

